# HP Spartacote - HP Spartacote polyaspartic flooring



## PhilipL3 (Jul 11, 2011)

When it comes to choosing the right garage floor coating, you may find yourself slightly overwhelmed by the amount of products available, but theres no need to panic. You can find every conceivable option including industrial floor coating, polyaspartic floor coating or even concrete stain within the line of HP Spartecote products.

Once you have determined exactly what your garage flooring needs are and how you want the space to function, its a simple case of picking the right product for the job.

Sparta-Flex - A versatile & very popular option, the Sparta Flex is self priming which means ease of application with either a roller or squeegee. Because its a sealer/finishing coat it works well with existing floor system and wont cover up any decorative flooring that you already have down. Its long lasting and UV resistant for years of use.

Abstract Concrete Dyes- These decorative color options are designed to work with Sparta-Flex sealers and allow you to add everything from a subtle tint to a bold punch of color to your floor.

Polyaspartic is another option and with the addition of quartz aggregate, you will have the strength of an industrial floor coating that can stand up to any amount of high traffic and constant use.  This option may be considered overkill for some residential uses but the lifespan of the product and the 1 day application mean that it is being utilized in more and more home garages rather than just commercial applications.

Because of their focus on research and product development, HP Spartacote continues to bring out new and innovative product to cover, protect, and beautify your garage, kitchen, or warehouse floor. The products require little maintenance and have an unmatched durability which will save you time and money over years of use. 

The options of finish, color, cost, and overall performance are near endless so your most difficult task will be to settle on just one!

_[For the complete line of HP Spartacote products and details, please visit their homepage at http://www.hpspartacote.com.  Be certain to contact Spartacote directly for accurate pricing details!]_


----------



## Tastyca (May 3, 2012)

I think that's right!


----------

